# Asus AT5IONT-I



## INU.ID (15. August 2010)

Servus.

Mit welcher Bandbreite ist die Ion2-GPU an den Chipsatz / die CPU angebunden?

Ist die Performance des Intel Atom D525 mit Ion2 grundsätzlich besser als die des Atom 330 mit Ion1?

Im Netz ist von einer PCIe1x (250MB/s) bis PCIe4x (1GB/s) Anbindung die Rede, aber "nichts genaues weiß man nicht". Benchmarks mit anderen Pinetrail-Ion2 Geräten (zb. Netbooks) sollen gezeigt haben das der Ion2 unterm Strich oder zumindest sehr oft (durch die geringe Bandbreite?) langsamer sein soll als sein Vorgänger. Stimmt das?

Hat Asus vielleicht auf andere Weise das _vermeintliche_ Problem mit der Bandbreite gelöst?


Da bei diesen kleinen Rechenkünstlern jedes bisschen Rechenleistung mehr zu begrüßen ist, wollte ich eigentlich eine Ion2 Plattform samt aktuellem Dual-Core Atom (zb. D525) kaufen. Doch was ich bisher bezüglich der Leistung gelesen habe verunsichert mich dann doch. Ist es vielleicht besser auf eine ITX-Platine mit Atom 330 samt Ion1 zu setzen? Wird es Platinen mit Atom 330 CPU und Ion2 GPU geben?

Danke schon mal für die Antwort(en).

Mit freundlichem Gruß,

INU.ID


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (23. August 2010)

Also seitens der Performance ist das AT5IONT-I doch Leistungsstärker als das AT3IONT-I. Hier mal zwei Vergleichswerte!

*3DMark06*
AT5IONT-I: 2607
AT3IONT-I: 1445

*PCMARK*
AT5IONT-I: 2320
AT3IONT-I: 2075

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## dirkstei (23. August 2010)

Weiss man denn schon, welche weiteren 2GB SO-DIMMS laufen? Die QVL gibt bis auf einige Exoten in dieser Richtung ja nun mal gar nichts her!


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (23. August 2010)

Derzeit nur das was in der QVL steht als auch das was die Speicherhersteller angeben. *Hier *z.B. die "Liste" von Kingston die noch ein weiteres Modell erwähnt. Die Kingston Speicher aus der QVL sollten aber auch relativ problemlos zu beziehen sein.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## dirkstei (23. August 2010)

Hallo Doc, kenn ich schon - gibt's nicht für Geld und gute Worte. Den "800er"- DDR SO-DIMM (seltsam, ich dachte immer, die fangen erst bei 1066 an) ist nirgendwo zu bekommen. Auch bei den anderen großen Herstellern ist Fehlanzeige - aber mal erhrlich: wie komt man denn bei euch darauf, ein Board in den Handel zu bringen, für das es in der ersten revision nur 1 GB Riegel gibt? So richtig lustig ist die QVL nicht - der Hynix HMT325S6BFR8C-H9 it wohl nur in mafiösen Strukturen (oder in einer Schublade des ASUS testlab) zu bekommen. Jetzt liegt das tolle Teil hier rum und es gibt keinen gescheiten Speicher - tolle Wurst. Mein Vorschlag: lieber noch ein paar Tage mehr testen und dann eine vernünftige Mem-QVL publizieren (mit wirklich kaufbaren Riegeln), das verärgert dann keine Kunden. Und wenn ich ich jeytzt noch an den einen internen USB Anschluss denke, vermute ich fast, euer Produktdesign hat einen schlechten Tag gehabt.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (23. August 2010)

Ich habe mal kurz bei Alternate einen Kingston Speicher aus der QVL gesucht und gefunden. ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - SO-DIMM - Kingston ValueRAM SO-DIMM 1 GB DDR3-1066

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## dirkstei (23. August 2010)

Prima, aber das war leider nicht das Problem: ich suche 2 x 2 GB, und im Bereich der 2 GB Riegel sieht's ja QVL-mäßig und auch sonst so recht mau aus, nicht wahr? Naja, ich gebe das Board besser wieder zurück und warte dann doch auf das nächste Release - schade eigentlich....
Trotzdem vielen Dank.


----------



## INU.ID (25. August 2010)

Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Also seitens der Performance ist das AT5IONT-I doch Leistungsstärker als das AT3IONT-I. Hier mal zwei Vergleichswerte!
> 
> *3DMark06*
> AT5IONT-I: 2607
> ...


Danke für die Antwort. Also kann ich, aufgrund der beiden Werte und der Tatsache das sie von Asus als Referenz angegeben werden, davon ausgehen das diese Platine grunsätzlich schneller ist als der Vorgänger mit Atom 330 und Ion1?

Und wo es gerade angesprochen wurde: Ich habe mir eigentlich nie viel aus irgendwelchen RAM-Listen gemacht. Ich hab sie mir (bis auf einmal beim A8N-SLI Deluxe) auch nie angeschaut. Kann ich nicht einfach irgendeinen von den Spezifikationen passenden (günstigen Marken-)RAM verbauen?

Und hat das Board/der Chipsatz/die CPU überhaupt Dual-Channel?

Gruß INU.ID

Edit: Ah, ich lese gerade in einer Bewertung im Preisvergleich:


> Es können nur Speicher mit der Spezifikation 128Mx8 eingesetzt werden





> Transcend JetRAM SO-DIMM 1GB PC3-8500S CL7 (DDR3-1066) (JM1066KSU-1G) *die 2GB version geht nicht* nur die 1GB version geht


Also muß es wohl tatsächlich _spezieller_ RAM sein


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (25. August 2010)

Das Board unterstützt Dual Channel. Memory Remap wird, wie bei AT3ION, nicht unterstützt.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## PowerPritt (25. August 2010)

Hi Folks,

ich bin heut Morgen auf eine Englische Händlerseite gestossen wo der Händler 2GB Module anbietet, für die er garantiert, dass sie mit dem Board gehen.

mini-itx.com - store - memory

Leider schreiben die nicht, welche das sind.

Grüssle


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (3. September 2010)

Die QVL wurde erweitert und wird in den kommenden Tagen auf unserer Webseite zu finden sein. Es sind nun auch 2GB Module aufgeführt. Ich habe die Liste für euch schonmal hochgeladen.
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## INU.ID (5. September 2010)

Danke.


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (13. September 2010)

@all

Aber gleich Anfragen, wenn die Module nicht laufen, ob man diese auch ohne Probleme umtauschen kann


----------



## dezibl (16. September 2010)

hallo @ all,

hab bisher das riesen problem gehabt das kaum ein ram speicher funktionierte ewig neu bestellt und umgetauscht und das in nem ständigen wechsel.. selbst die von asus freigegebenen Module sind teilweise inkompatibel da einfach andere chips verwendet wurden.. die aktion war jetzt nen 5wochen andauernder marathon der irgendwie mich schon zweifeln ließ ob mein mainboard nicht defekt ist.. ja letztendlich hab ich jetzt 1gb ram und 2x2gb noch rumliegen weil die laut der neuen QVL funktionieren werden sollen...

so, jedenfalls wär ich über das nachfolgende bios sehr sehr dankbar, denn auf meine supportanfrage kam lediglich die antwort: Es steht noch nicht fest wann ein Bios update erscheinen wird, auch ein Betabios ist noch nicht erhältlich. 

Letztendlich finde ich das schon bissl heftig da schon ddr3 Speicher verbaut wird noch mit 1gb riegeln anzufangen, denn wirklich gut erhältlich sind diese nicht, da wenn ein speicher eingebaut wird, oftmals 2gb riegel dazu kommen.. auch neue laptops haben nur 2gb so-dimm riegel verbaut.. im grunde ein super mainboard, aber mit massig kinderkrankheiten und für mich ein enttäuschendes ergebnis.. 

 bin dankbar über genauere Bios release infos...

grüße


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (17. September 2010)

Hallo All,

wir haben ein paar Email's von Kunden gesammelt, die auch Probleme mit 2GB Module haben. Ich werde jetzt erstmal da eine Zusammenfassung für TW machen, das diese sich mal ganz genau das Problem da anschauen und ggf. Biosfixe bringen.


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (17. September 2010)

Hallo All,

wenn Ihr die Möglichkeit habt, bitte flashed mal das Bios 0316 drauf:

http://demo.ovh.de/de/f31ac9f2191c437a963929d405fbeb48/


----------



## dezibl (17. September 2010)

hallo, vielen dank erstmal.

also das 0316 läuft mit den kvr1066d3s7/2g modulen, allerdings mit einer kleinen einschränkung, nämlich nur im single channel modus.. aber immerhin.. sonst soweit scheint es keine probleme weiter zu geben..

grüße


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (20. September 2010)

Hallo dezibl,

danke schonmal für die Information. Kannst Du ggf. einen Screenshot machen, vom dos prompt, dass die Riegel nur im Single Channel laufen?

Dank Dir.


----------



## audiocrush (22. September 2010)

wie äußert sich denn das ram problem?
evtl dadurch das ich erst garkein bild bekomme?
weil die kiste geht an, die hdd fährt hoch und das BD-Rom dreht hoch.
beepcodes krieg ich keine...
bei mir ist aktuell ein Kingston ram verbaut.
2GB DDR3 SO-DIMM PC3-10600
(es steckt auch ganz sicher im DIMM1 Slot
achso.. dat gerät nennt sich kvr1333d3s9/2g

gz joe


----------



## mkollermann (22. September 2010)

Wheity[ASUS] schrieb:


> Hallo All,
> 
> wenn Ihr die Möglichkeit habt, bitte flashed mal das Bios 0316 drauf:
> 
> http://demo.ovh.de/de/f31ac9f2191c437a963929d405fbeb48/


 

Hallo,

Bin auch seit Wochen verzweifelt dran das Board mit 4GB zum Laufen zu bekommen. Der Link funkt aber leider nicht mehr ?

LG
MK


----------



## audiocrush (22. September 2010)

und mit 2 gb ram läufts?
weil bei mir gehts mit 2GB ram in slot eins und slot 2 leer garnicht an ._. zumindest hab ich kein bild 
in der manual steht ausserdem drin das wenn du 4 GB reintust sowieso nur etwas weniger als 3GB erkannt werden...


----------



## dezibl (22. September 2010)

öhm vom bios wie soll ich das machen? 

@audiocrush das liegt an der Ram Verwaltung des 32bit betriebssystems, wenn du ein x64 system installierst kannst du auch 8gb ram benutzen.. bzw falls das irgendwann mal mit dem bios möglich ist, 4gb riegel zu verbauen..

PS: Vom cpu-z hänge ich mal jetzt nen bild an.. 

http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/8992/singlechannel.png

@ all die noch das bios nicht haben nochmals ein link: (wiedermal nur 10x downloaden aber immerhin)
http://rapidshare.com/files/420632926/AT5IONT-I-ASUS-0316.zip


----------



## audiocrush (22. September 2010)

ich bin ja nich blöd 
aber meines wissens sind die atoms doch reine 32 bit cpus?

übrigens stehen in der qvl von der website andere ram riegel wie im users manual das mit dem board geliefert wurde... was stimmt denn nun?
und werden mit dem bios update auch noch mehr riegel unterstützt oder nur die aus von der qvl der website oder auch noch die aus dem manual?
oder was nun? xD
übrigens das bios update gibts auch auf der asus website

komischer weise wird das board aber noch nicht als produkt gelistet sondern nur bei support


----------



## dezibl (22. September 2010)

öhm reine 32 bit sind alle atom cpus für den mobilen einsatz.. der atom 230,330,525, etc können 64bit..  

und qvl unterscheidungen gibts bei mir nicht, die 0312 bios version unterstützt die die auch in der anleitung stehen... auch die bios version 0316 hab ich nicht auf dem downloadbereich des asus supports gesehen.. also die aktualisierte qvl von hier ist für das 0316 bios.. bin froh drum wenigstens laufen nun die 4gb ram..

grüße


----------



## audiocrush (22. September 2010)

öhm und welche qvl soll das sein?
die von dem rs-link ist ausgelaufen (wer benutzt auch schon rs.. der größte mist wenn ihr mich fragt.. limit von 10 downloads.. was soll das denn bitte x])
aber gut.. bios update kommt für mich nicht in frage.. hab ja kein bild...


----------



## dezibl (22. September 2010)

ich hab mir nur fürs bios update nen 1gb riegel ausgeliehen.. auch ads war nicht leicht weil wer hat schon 1gb ddr3 ram? 2gb sind standard und 1gb ist so teuer wie 2gb.. meine empfehlung sich einen 1gb riegel zu holen der auf der qvl in der anleitung steht.. wenn man nicht mehr ram benötigt dann eben 2x1gb.. mir sind selbst 4gb einfach bissl zu knapp.. auf dem rechner laufen 2datenbanken, sql server und ne userverwaltung, die cpu leistung ist ausreichend dafür da nicht viel berechnet werden muss.. aber die speicheranbindung ist extremst wichtig.. d.h. dual channel muss irgendwann noch laufen dann bin ich höchst zufrieden mit dem board..


----------



## audiocrush (22. September 2010)

und das heißt das du auch kein bild hattest mit nem 2gb riegel oder wie ist das zu verstehen?
ich will ja nur wissen wie ich bild krieg.. dann ist mir das auch nen 1GB riegel von der QVL wert! 
wäre mir schon fast egal was er kostet weil das mobo einfach nur arschgeil ist... so flach und auch noch passiv man^^ der perfekte home media streaming hdtv receiver nas webserver


----------



## dezibl (23. September 2010)

richtig, wenn du den ram komplett rausnimmst piepsen.. wenn der ram drin ist kein bild kein piepsen keine reaktion.. im grunde lässt er sich zwar anschalten macht aber dann nichts.. was mir noch aufgefallen ist, die power led leuchtet dann und die hdd led läuchtet nur halb hell.. 

sonst hast du keine chance nen bios update zu machen...


----------



## mkollermann (23. September 2010)

dezibl schrieb:


> richtig, wenn du den ram komplett rausnimmst piepsen.. wenn der ram drin ist kein bild kein piepsen keine reaktion.. im grunde lässt er sich zwar anschalten macht aber dann nichts.. was mir noch aufgefallen ist, die power led leuchtet dann und die hdd led läuchtet nur halb hell..
> 
> sonst hast du keine chance nen bios update zu machen...


 

Hi Leute,

kann mir jemand noch einen funktionierenden Link senden auf dem ich das Bios Update finden kann -- bitte bitte   

LG
MK


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (23. September 2010)

Hoi all,

schreibt mich einfach per PN an mit Eurer Mail addy, dann schick ich es Euch. Danke.


----------



## McZonk (23. September 2010)

@Wheity: Du kannst hier im Forum an deine Posts Zip-Dateien bis 8,11 MB Größe anhängen. Das könnte die Sache etwas vereinfachen.


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (23. September 2010)

So, man lernt ja nie aus. Hoffe das File liegt dabei


----------



## dezibl (23. September 2010)

hat sich schon was wegen dem dualchannel modus ergeben? das ist ja ne controller sache, ob der funktioniert oder nicht.. 

grüße


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (23. September 2010)

Hallo dezibl,

muss ich nochmal checken....Hatte das Bild vom CPU-Z verpennt....Anfrage ist raus...


----------



## dezibl (23. September 2010)

big thx, mein einziges anliegen nur noch..  Dualchannel boostet für die datenbank scho noch ordentlich..


----------



## audiocrush (23. September 2010)

hmpf... ich habs jetzt in nen reparaturshop gebracht... pc-spezialist oder so... sollen die sich der sache annehmen. dann weiß ich wenigstens das der flashvorgang nich schief geht und hab kein überflüssigen ram hier rumliegen. der preis ist auch erträglich wenn man bedenkt das es soviel kostet wie ein 1GB ram modul von der qvl + versand... 

mit sowas muss man wohl oder übel leben wenn man das beste haben will und niemanden kennt der überhaupt im geringsten ne ahnung hat was ddr3 ram sein soll und wofür man es benutzt. und im betrieb haben wir oh wunder, auch nichts mit ddr3 ram am hut... schließlich haben wir ja rechner, sie sind zwar 5 jahre alt aber laut chef reichen die für schulungen im CAD bereich völlig aus  hat sich dabei wohl gedanklich selbst ausgelacht.
monolog ende 

ja jaa... der dualchannel^^ das wäre wirklich ne nice sache^^ und support für 2GB module von kingston die auf 1333mhz laufen wäre echt göttlich :]


----------



## mkollermann (24. September 2010)

Wheity[ASUS] schrieb:


> So, man lernt ja nie aus. Hoffe das File liegt dabei


 

Hallo Wheity, Vielen Dank noch mal für das BIOS. Endlich funktioniert es !!


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (24. September 2010)

@all

Wird im Post auch kein Dual Channel angezeigt?


----------



## dezibl (24. September 2010)

im post wird nur singlechannel angezeigt.. hab scho versucht irgendwo im bios was einstellen zu können.. aber vergeblich..


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (24. September 2010)

@all

Könnt Ihr mir davon ggf. ein Foto zukommen lassen, das wäre perfekt. (vom Post mit der Single Anzeige)


----------



## dezibl (24. September 2010)

so hier das bild (sorry für die quali handycam is net wirklich mehr so die beste und leider hinten bissl abgeschnitten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (24. September 2010)

Hoi,

das Reicht, sauber, kann ich gleich ne mail für TW fertig machen


----------



## scheu (25. September 2010)

ich habe mein board heute bekommen... incl kingston 2GB aus der QVL

habe extra drauf geachtet nen funktionierenden ram zu nehmen und dann sowas... das is en witz

gibt es ne möglichkeit das bios update anders aufzuspielen als mit einen kompatiblen 1GB ram?
ich meine mich zu erinnern das acer sowas anbietet.

ich habe keine lust mir nen 1GB riegel zu kaufen um das update zu machen und den danach wieder in die ecke zu legen bzw das board in nen laden zu bringen

oder erstattet asus mir die dadurch entstandenen kosten?


----------



## dezibl (25. September 2010)

es gibt laut qvl der boards nur einen 2gb riegel, das ist aber nicht von kingston, sondern der hynix hmt325s6bfr8c-h9..

aber sonst hast du keine möglichkeit ohne ram das bios update aufzuspielen... qvl´s sind grundsätzlich von der bios version abhängig.. wo ich einfach immer empfehle dort wo du das board gekauft hast, einfach nachzufragen ob die nen 1gb riegel ram haben und dir das bios update machen, bzw hingehst und sagst die sollen unbedingt dir das update machen...


----------



## scheu (25. September 2010)

es gibt ne aktualisierte qvl... da steht der kingston drin...
und die bios version kann ich ja vor dem kauf nicht kennen...
hab das board im internet bestellt, daher ist es schlecht da hin zu gehen..
ich werde mal rumfragen ob einer en neues notebook hat und ich mir mal den ram leihen kann..
wenn nicht geht das ding zurück zum händler (fernabsatzgesetz)


----------



## audiocrush (26. September 2010)

ich hab nen notebook mit nem 1GB riegel und nem 2GB riegel beide ddr3
der eine von hynix und der eine von samsung... gehn beide nich...
ausm notebook vom faddern hab ich auch schon probiert -.- gehen auch beide nich
eig hab ich asus immer gemocht weil da echt alles immer gepasst hat und gefunzt hat aber das mainboard ist echt ein wenig enttäuschend.
das beste mini-itx board mit onboard cpu auf dem markt und dann das 
hab extra probiert es wo günstig zu kriegen und nun hab ich dafür soviel bezahlt wie beim teuersten händler -.-
180 euro incl bios upgrade und versand :/


----------



## dezibl (26. September 2010)

mir gings ähnlich.. nur ich hab des board direkt gekauft beim händler.. und dann gabs bei mir noch kein bios update und ich hab 7mal speicher bestellt.. gut ich konnte den speicher immer tauschen aber die versandkosten waren halt trotzdem kein spaß.. weil 1gb riegel zu bekommen in nem laden hier ist unmöglich..


----------



## scheu (27. September 2010)

naja, ich schlag mich damit jetzt nicht mehr weiter rum... ist mir zu blöd

werde alles wie es ist zurück schicken und mir was anderes überlegen.

grund: 150 € und...

- kein WLAN und Bluetooth wie angekündigt
- kein Netzteil dabei 
- schlechte kompatibilität beim ram 
- DDR3 1066 und 1333 aber läuft nur mit 800


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (27. September 2010)

So, hätte ich mal eher nachgeschaut  in Hinsicht Dual Channel

http://www.abload.de/img/atommbvq50.jpg



INU-Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiocrush (27. September 2010)

wäre mir auch neu das ein atom dual-channel supportet...
und selbst wenn es der chipsatz unterstützt muss das noch überhaupt lange nicht heißen das es was nützt im vergleich zu einer single channel architektur, wenn nämlich die cpu sowieso zu langsam ist hat es keinen sinn^^ (und atoms sind nach wie vor langsam...denn damals den 800mhz ddr2 dualchannel konnte ja, glaube ich zu wissen, auch erst ein core 2 duo der 2. generation voll ausnutzen...)
das bios update soll angeblich bis morgen fertig sein (weil die selber erst noch den ram bestellen mussten ) dann werde ich das board auch ohne dual-channel lieben^^ (war aber nichts desto-trotz ein teurer spaß :/ )


----------



## dezibl (30. September 2010)

dualchannel ist ne speichercontrolleroperation nicht die der cpu.. 

so aber nun mal ein anderes problem.. kann ich dem mainboard irgendwo sagen welchen ausgang das er als nr1 und welchen als nr2 nehmen soll?? nutze nämlich hauptsächlich den dvi port und nebenbei den hdmi port.. jetzt zeigt er beim einschalten nichts auf dem hauptdisplay an.. sondern immer auf dem hdmi angesteckten monitor..

des nervt mich das ich scho immer beim booten das hdmi gerät abstecke..


----------



## INU.ID (5. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja, wird die Nvidia-GPU nur bei Bedarf dazugeschaltet, oder arbeitet sie grundsätzlich immer und man hat keinen Zugriff auf die Grafik des Atom-Prozessors? Und wann wird die Deluxe-Variante kommen?



audiocrush schrieb:


> wäre mir auch neu das ein atom dual-channel supportet...)


Also beim Vorgänger (mit Ion-Chipsatz) wurde noch DC unterstützt, daher lag der Gedanke das der Nachfolger mit D525 ebenfalls DC bietet gar nicht sooo fern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (6. Oktober 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ach ja, wird die Nvidia-GPU nur bei Bedarf dazugeschaltet, oder arbeitet sie grundsätzlich immer und man hat keinen Zugriff auf die Grafik des Atom-Prozessors? Und wann wird die Deluxe-Variante kommen?



Das Board verwendet die ION Grafik. Eine Deluxe Variante des Boards wird es erstmal nicht geben.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## einblumentopf (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir das AT5IONT-I jetzt auch gekauft. Allerdings habe ich das Problem, dass das Board die Systemzeit nicht behält. Sobald es vom Stromnetz getrennt wird bekomme ich beim Start die Meldung "CMOS Date/Time Note Set". Ich habe bereits die Biosbatterie gewechselt - leider ohne Erfolg. Ist dieses Problem bei Asus bereits bekannt, oder ist mein Board/Bios evtl beschädigt?


----------



## winfler01 (24. Oktober 2010)

Habe zwar schon einen neuen Thread angefangen, aber da es hier einige gibt die dieses Board auch haben wollte ich mal fragen, ob ihr auch Probleme habt rucklfrei MKV's anzuschauen? Gibt hier eine Demo MKV. Wenn das bei euch läuft, was für einen Player/Codecs verwendet ihr?

MKV Demo (1080p): Download HD-DVD Demo 1080p VC-1 DDPlus 5.1 | techPowerUp

Mein Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-asus/123030-at5iont-performance-problem.html

Vielen Dank


----------



## Vulk4N (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute, 
Habe Probleme bei der xp Installation 
Erstmal meine Hardware 
At5iont-i mit Kingston KVR800D3S8S6/2G( hab ich 2 mal, hab's aber auch schon mit nur einem Riegel versucht
Festplatte Intel 80gb SSD (  habs auch schon mit einer samsung spinpoint 1000f1 versucht)

So zu meinem problem beim laden der windows cd kommt nach kurzer Zeit ein bloßeren mit folgender Fehlermeldung:
0X0000007E (0XC0000005,0XF748E0BF,0XF78DA208,0XF78D9F08)
Pci.sys - Adress F748E0BF Base at F7487000, Datestamp 3b7d855c

Weiß jemand um was für einen Fehler es sich handelt bzw wie man ihn beheben kann
Schon mal vielen dank im vorraus und frohes fest
Vulk4N


----------



## Bambus (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi, 
sagt mal entspricht die miniPCIe Karte um Standardmaße oder ist die kleiner?

MfG
Bambus


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (4. Januar 2011)

Bambus schrieb:


> Hi,
> sagt mal entspricht die miniPCIe Karte um Standardmaße oder ist die kleiner?



Was genau möchtest du jetzt wissen? Ich kann deiner Frage nicht ganz folgen 

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## dezibl (23. Januar 2011)

also mal ne frage, wie hoch is die °C grenze für die grafik? die liegt bei mir im pc im idle schon bei 62°C weiss allerdings nicht wie genau die gpu-z daten sind.. was mich allerdings verwundert die CPU Temperatur liegt bei 32°C.. mit nem silent lüfter 120mm den ich obendrauf lege gehen die temperaturen runter auf 52°C aber für idle is das auch schon viel.. Auch die frage ob das evtl die wärmeleitpads sind, das war damals bei meinem alten striker II nämlich das problem warums irgendwann unstabil lief..


----------

